# First bass of 2014



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I got my first bass of 2014 from Rocky Fork Lake at 1:33pm yesterday. I saw another boat land a bass before I could even get to my spot. 

Who else got their first bass, or first fish of 2014?



Oh yeah and there was ice forming in sheltered areas such as coves, banks protected from wind, etc. With the 5 day forecast I think it's safe to say old rfl will be ice covered very soon.
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Well done!
I got on the LMR for my annual first day of the year outing but the river was up about 3 ft higher than I am used to. Translation: it was a nice walk in the river. Not complaining though, it really was a nice day.
I'm glad your spot was able to produce.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats!
I did my annual New Year's Day kayak float on the Stillwater river w/some friends....we left the rods home though....

Mike


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrats on the cold weather bass!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Congratulations!

I hit a spot on the Ohio River on the 1st determined to get a fish. I caught this little blue cat (15") on a night crawler @ 4:35. It's the first blue cat I'v ever caught. The river was up, I was definitely out of my comfort zone, and I'm not much of a cat-fisherman so I was happy to land him. Now I'm obsessed with going back with some bigger bait to try and catch a big one the fishing obsession continues into the winter








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I caught 6 crappie at Caesar's Creek yesterday. Kept 4 over 10". Not a bad way to start the year


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## S.S._Minnow_Fishing (Dec 15, 2013)

What were you using for the bass and crappie?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

S.S._Minnow_Fishing said:


> What were you using for the bass and crappie?


Flitterbait in size two (blade bait) and bass assassin baby shad on a 1/16 oz jig

Thanks everyone....im glad to see many of you had success too. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Well done Sean! I haven't been out this year yet and it isn't looking good like you said. That fish had good color on it.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Way to go guys. A new species is an awesome way to start the year.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Tried a farm pond with the fly rod yesterday, but the area I wanted to fish was iced over. Made a few casts, but nothing was biting. At least I got to get a line wet to start the new year.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I guess I'm a bit behind. I haven't even got a line wet yet.


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Nicely done! I'm hoping to get out soon myself. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I caught a 16" largemouth while crappie fishing New Yrs [email protected] 40 crappies and 8 bluegill.Ice jigs tipped w/gulp off some docks,somewhere!

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I caught a 16" largemouth while crappie fishing New Yrs [email protected] 40 crappies and 8 bluegill.Ice jigs tipped w/gulp off some docks,somewhere!
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Man that's a heck of a day. Well done.


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Great job to all the guys who've gotten fish so far, I tried to hit the whitewater on the 1st but it was still a mess so like Co said, I got a nice walk in....lol


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Nice fish Sean. Good work man.


----------

